# Names for sheep



## Turkeyfether

What names have you given your sheep/Lambs? :angel:


----------



## BobDFL

Mae and Panda (white face, 2 black eye rings, 2 black ears).

They are our first 2 sheep, both are Katahdin ewes.

We got them for my youngest DD to show at the fair in February.


----------



## MTDeb

We have (or have had in the past) Buddy, Roger, Thelma, Louise, Annabelle, Geri, Autumn (born on the first day of autumn), Oprah, Tinkerbell, Millie, Lillie, Tillie (triplets), Amos, Luke, Frosty, Ella, Autumn, Mickey, Diablo, Gizmo.


----------



## therealshari

Here's what we have today.

"Algernon", our 350# (Merino/Suffolk) ram
"Beulah", the matriarch (Merino/Suffolk) ewe
Her yearling triplets, "Merino", "Annie", and "Amy"
"Caroline" daughter of Algernon (7/8 Merino)
Beulah's current remaining wethers, "Freezer" and "Lambchop"... both market lambs


----------



## Meg Z

Currently our little flock is composed of:
Socrates...Icelandic ram (moorit)
Clover...Romney ewe (silver)
Sheledy...Icelandic ewe (moorit)
Naly...Romney ewe (dark grey)
Fern...Cotswold/Tunis/Lincoln Longwool ewe (white)
Meadowsweet...Cotswold/Tunis/Lincoln Longwool ewe (black)
Leggo...(Leg-O-Lamb)...Icelandic/Leicester Longwool freezer ram lamb
Chopper...(Lamb Chop)...Icelandic freezer ram lamb

Meg


----------



## sheepish

Our first 6 sheep were Shelly, Kelly, Nelly, Cindy, Lindy and Mindy. That was 27 years ago. This years keepers are 164T, 165T, 166T.....179T. You get a lot less creative after the first 100 or so.


----------



## Blossomgapfarm

Our ram is Dumbledore. Then we have Tulip, Iris, Daffodil and Jasmine. Last year we named our lambs Zoe, Valery and Pearl. We have not yet named our new ewe lambs. We do not name our ram lambs as we avoid getting attached to them and names make that hard! All are St. Croix.
Dawn


----------



## Ross

We named a little (very) lamb that kept escaping from her pen and wandering about "Beetle"


----------



## mawalla

Rams: Patton, Bunny, Beauregard, Lancelot
Pet Wether: Ken
Ewes: Scamp, Crystal, Lucky, Coco Puff, Tipsey, Spunky, Charm, Lucy, Midge, Pearl, Twinkie, Lavender, Barbie, Suzanne, Aiedail, Margarita, Autumn, Friday, Tara, Peanut, Lizzie 

All, except Beauregard, Peanut and Autumn, were born on the place.


----------



## Turkeyfether

I like your names.'Lambchop's a neat name. I should change my Belgian's name to Charliehorse! I'm trying to find names for a Cheviot yearling ewe & a 6 mo buckling I'll be getting soon.I was thinking of Alfalfa or Snowball for the buckling & Buttercup or Sweetpickle for the ewe.Katrinka VonApplemoss is a good name for the ewe too.So hard to decide. Good thing I don't name my chickens.
Who else has sheep,lambs or goats? Names?


----------



## Somerhill

Fiona, Shaelah, Belle,
Libby,Windy,Zenith,Celestia,Sonata,Brenna,Pegusus,Minuet,Serenade,Jemma, Joyenne, Lorraine,Cameo, Cara, Clio, Calliope, Aislinn, Iris Blue,Chrysalis,Aria, Lyric, Carillon, Arlene, Nocturne, Cadence, Kerryn, Hannalore, Rianne, Allegra, Adagio, Braith, Bliss, Rhythm, Collette, Ballad, Nell, Esme, Wallis, Rowan, Royce, Iden, Isobel, Duet, Darcy, Maizie, Moire. 
Current ram is named Jedburgh.(Jed)
Ram lambs - Kelso, Killearn, Kirkcaldy

Lisa at Somerhill
www.somerhillfarm.com


----------



## HazyDay

Ok we don't have them any more but we had

1.Ruthy-Ewe (Named after old owner Ruth. Her real name was Mary. Born on X-mas.)
2. Dodge-Ram (What?? Dad likes the brand name! )
3.Pam The Lamb. (Ruthy's and Dodge's lamb!)


----------



## Maura

Mares Eat Oats
Does Eat Oats, and
Little Lambs Eat Ivy
Kids 'll Ivy Too
Wooden Ewe

Carmen
Santiago
Craft Basket

All the others are Ta Ta


----------



## eieiomom

Here's some of our named sheep we have had ....Spot, Popcorn, Sugar, Spice, Oreo, Flurry, Popcorn, Gypsy, Jazz, Polka, Mary, Marigold, Goldilocks, Ms. Muffet, Galena, Bo Peep, Angel, Rasberry, Ivy, Ginger, Maple, Cranberry, Blackberry, Strawberry, Kiwi, Bonnie, Belle, Gigi (the dork), Muffin, Dixie, Nutmeg, Mulberry, Moo, Moo's Mom, Mini Moo, Peek-a Moo, Milky Way, Mille, Wonder girl, Speckles, Twinkle, Daisy, Nibbles, Midge, Lacey, Velvet, Lucy, Lana, Pippi, Poppy, Amore, Dazzle, Freckles, Kit Kat, Candy, Skit, Scat, Dolly, Lucky, Snoopy, Boo Boo Bunny, Tee, Rainey, Annie

Magoo, Smiley, Marley, Rambo, Umbaa, Ferdinand, Harvey, Zeus, Spotz, Lars, 

I sent two very overconditioned Lincoln ewes to a friend and he renamed them "Crisco" and "lardo"  

And today some lambs got temporary names of.... butt-head, ding dong, Poopy, riblets, chop chop and you get the idea...we were moving them across the yard and either they layed down, did flips or somersaults or just put on the breaks, their go button didn't seem to work , just lamb gymnastics


----------



## eieiomom

I like Alfalfa and Buttercup


----------



## cathleenc

I like buttercup, too.

No sheep yet but I think we get our new-to-us shetlands in 2-3 weeks. The ewe-lambs needed names so we forwarded a few suggestions. Eager to see what names they received (registered sheep).


----------



## Turkeyfether

I've pretty much decided to name the male 'Alfalfa'. But I'm trying to decide between 'Sweetwater' & "Buttercup'. I like them both. :shrug:


----------



## Slev

sheepish said:


> Our first 6 sheep were Shelly, Kelly, Nelly, Cindy, Lindy and Mindy. That was 27 years ago. This years keepers are 164T, 165T, 166T.....179T. You get a lot less creative after the first 100 or so.


ahhh sheepy, ...you crack me up! My wife names most everything we plan to keep, or at least not eat. (While it is harder eating something you've named, it doesn't make the meat any tougher...)

Rams: Ace, Mr. Millikin (bought off Mr. Milikin of course) 

Ewes, (or Yo's for you old duffers out there...) We named our sheep all with the same begining letter for that year so we could right off how old they were. Big Momma, (a special sheep do a search on here for her story) Abby, Aerial, ....oh who really cares just send the dog after them, they'll either come or get bitten..... I guess special mention needs to be made for Danny, as he has his own special following on the Demo. circuit.


----------



## ajaxlucy

Ours include: Badger, Cinnamon, Rambo, Agnes, Pascalene (born on Easter Sunday), Olaf & Anya, Boris & Natasha.


----------



## Turkeyfether

Well, we got the ewe. We ended up naming her SWEETPEA. If I get another female, someday, she'll be called Buttercup. The ram will come in a week or 2 & his name will be Alfalfa.

She's doing well and obeys her mother's instructions to 'chew her food with 1,010 chews before swallowing.I sat in her barn stall with her and chatted so she'd get used to my scent & my voice. I hand fed her half of a pitless apple.She'll be fine here. :angel:


----------



## fiddlerswife

because I need names for some Babydoll wethers! 
So far we have Simon and Garfunkle, Tom and Huck, Lewis and Clark.
HELP!


----------



## Slev

fiddlerswife said:


> because I need names for some Babydoll wethers!
> So far we have Simon and Garfunkle, Tom and Huck, Lewis and Clark.
> HELP!



Fiddlerswife, You have missed probably the foremost sentiquential couple in American history and social intellectual circles. The names that when you hear them, you know you are in good company,.... None other than,.............


Bert & Ernie


----------



## Shannonmcmom

We have currently:

Dora, Strawberry, Raspberry, Princess, Serena, Venus, Luna, Selena, Queenie, Thumbelina, Beauty, and Annie.... These are ewes.

Their babies are:

Dirk, Diggler, Simon, Alex, Elizabeth, Sara, Shrek, Sierra, Stanley, Prince, Mary, Lucy, Linus, Quintin, Thena, Betty and Barney

Our 3 rams we have are:

Owen, Wilson, Douglas

No names for the new sheep we just got but our one daughter wants to name the white one Checkers...

Our past sheep have been:

Dolly, Flower, Kurt, Russel, Eddie, David, Goliath, BamBam, Lloyd, Kristy, Pita, Spot, Gimpy, Emma, Ogre, Lucky and Tiny


----------



## fiddlerswife

Slev said:


> Fiddlerswife, You have missed probably the foremost sentiquential couple in American history and social intellectual circles. The names that when you hear them, you know you are in good company,.... None other than,.............
> 
> 
> Bert & Ernie



Those are my turkeys.


----------



## fiddlerswife

there's always Elmo and Grover!!!


----------



## Missbeckysgoats

Well, we gave our Shetlands name category's. We now have four mammas and their names are: Midnight, Brownies, Oveja (Spanish for Sheep) and Vanilla. 
Midnights baby ram: Pitch Black
Brownies' twin ewes(yay!): Chocolate Cake and Cream Puff
Oveja's baby ram: Mouton (French for Sheep)
Vanilla's baby ewe: name pending (possibly to be named Fudge)


----------



## Eunice

Our black faced ewe was a trade from a neighbor when still a bottle baby. We called her Africa. She had a single the first year and we called her Kenya. My daughter renamed her at the livestock show to Satania. Last year Africa had twins - Zambia and Zimbabwe. She is due again on May 28.
Our bottle babies have had all sorts of names. One year they were all Disney names. Another year we used Mafia style names. This year the five bottle babies are Wonka, Skittles, Skipper, Skate and Ebony. 
My lambs and wethered goats get to go to summer camp this year. I have a friend with a guest ranch and they want some petting animals. She will feed them for three months and return them. Sounds good to me.


----------

